# Does any one have any more information on this?



## kitkat_pro (Jun 10, 2009)

I found some information on the dish forum about The Handcrafted Soapmakers Guild in the U.S. having been approved to insure people in BC which may lead to the rest of Canada being able to be insured by them. I found the information here: http://www.thedishforum.com/forum/index ... pic=113852

I was just wondering if anyone here had any additional information or if they had even heard anything as of yet?  I have checked thier webside and I couldn't find any additional information. So any additional info would be great.

I'm not asking if this is true or anything cause I'm sure it is. I just want to know when I can sign up since I live in BC  .


Edited: Because I'm a twit


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

I have been following that thread on the Dish , what a fantastic thing. I am Sk and can't wait for it to hit my prov. I sure hope it pans out. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## kitkat_pro (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome Kitn, I figured I had seen you over there along with a few others from here  .

I know I'm chomping at the bit for any more info. The silly thing is my DH thinks that I shouldn't need insurance to sell my stuff and that a disclaimer is all I need. Personaly I don't want to sell any thing with out it, but what can a girl do, lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

I hear ya kitkat , I have 2 places that will take my product and a private label deal happening , plus a wholesale order pending , but I will not sell until I have insurance , I know tons of people do .I would not want to be them when a lawsuit is filed and they have no home or car anymore. I have to talk to my agent again and see if I could go monthly and not sign a yearly contract,  to wait and see what happens with the THSG. 
Lets keep our fingers crossed that it happens ASAP. I am going to shoot the THSG an email and see what they say , if anything.

Kitn


----------



## Lindy (Jun 11, 2009)

I went to the HSMG website (I'm a member) and I can't find any information to that effect on the site.  I'm also in BC an dwould love to be able to get my insurance through my membership.  At this point the member insurance is not being aoffered in BC or anywhere else in Canada and if you read the page that he/she guides you to it tells quote 


_"Who qualifies for the HSMG member benefit insurance?

An HSMG Soapmaker Member who resides in the 50 US states or Washington DC (US territories and Puerto Rico are excluded). Also, in order to qualify more than 80% of your sales must come from handcrafted items. Dual Memberships generally don't include member benefit insurance, but if more than 80% of the revenue comes from handcrafted products then the member benefit insurance may be added to your membership."_

I can tell you that I have my insurance through The Cooperators and I have a very good rate.  The Cooperators does insurance across Canada and I do know there are other insurance companies also offer this kind of coverage.  The Cooperators is about $600 a yea which is equivalent of $480 USD.

I really hope this helps.....and of course I could be wrong, it has happened before......... :wink:

Kitn - I am on a monthly payment plan for my insurance......


----------



## kitkat_pro (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Lindy I was hopping you would have some info since you are a member, but since you know the same as I do which is that nothing has changed, then perhaps some one got thier wires crossed? or perhaps it's in the works....? 

Oh well, I thank you again for your info on the cooperators. I shall have to call them :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Kitn - I am on a monthly payment plan for my insurance......



Cool Lindy ,  Do you go month by month , if so very cool. I was just on the THSG too reading and I thought I saw a blip about BC. Back I go I was in a hurry .. I could be wrong or blind too , though.

Kitn


----------



## Lindy (Jun 11, 2009)

I would say that someone has their wires crossed or just got some bad information.  I checked in the Members area as well as the notes from the recent convention and I can't see anything about a change in insurance at all.

I have read several posts in the past about someone going to set up a Canadian Group Insurance and at this point - well it's just not happening.

Let us know how you make out with Cooperators.....

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

hrmmph , I am a member too and it won't let me log in again. Did you read the info on the dish ? I am going to email the THSG insurance co, when I can log back in.

Kitn


----------



## Lindy (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Kitn I did - but her info is not supported in the member area of the HSMG.  So I'm not sure where the info came from......... :?: 

If you hear anything else let me know though okay?

Thanks

ETA  I'm thinking that if that change had occurred then the BC members would have been contacted to offer this insurance company.......


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

You would think that you would be contacted for sure, I sure hope it is true. I am still going to email  the ins co tomorrow ,if it will let me log in


----------

